# Merry Christmas (from the forum pit bull)



## sarallyn (Dec 21, 2008)

Gracie says Merry Christmas and happy holidays, all!








(even though she was unhappy about sitting in the snow, haha)


----------



## ATXshots (Dec 21, 2008)

Aww, what a cute photo! No snow here...

Merry Christmas from Nisha (rottie) and Monroe


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 21, 2008)

Is Gracie unhappy about sitting in the snow, or wearing the coat?  :greenpbl:


Cute shots!!!


----------



## WhisperedLitany (Dec 21, 2008)

OMG that pitbull is adorable !


----------



## sambrody44 (Dec 21, 2008)

Love it. I'll see if I can get some pictures of my pit Lilly in her christmas get up to contribute.


----------



## sarallyn (Dec 25, 2008)

thanks 

yeah, everyone post up their christmas pets if they want!


----------



## amkphotography (Dec 25, 2008)

Cute, cute!


----------



## Phranquey (Dec 25, 2008)

My puppy Lucy.


----------



## Phranquey (Dec 25, 2008)

My other puppies...Ruby & Charlie


----------



## sarallyn (Dec 26, 2008)

I can't look at a pug without smiling.


----------



## Phranquey (Dec 29, 2008)

sarallyn said:


> I can't look at a pug without smiling.


 
They are great dogs.  The biggest problem with having three of them is only having two hands....  If you are petting one, and the other two see you, look out!!!


----------

